

Show HN: I am giving away free startup ideas - DigitalSea
https://github.com/Vheissu/Free-Ideas

======
DigitalSea
A Github repository of free startup ideas I will be regularly updating. Some
good, some bad and some really horrible. Take your pick and feel free to fork
and suggest your own ideas to give away as well as improve existing ideas.

